# Drop Speed of Meyer Plow



## Chris1966 (Feb 23, 2015)

Hi All...new to this site and first time posting. We just bought a Meyer DrivePro 6'-8" Power Angle plow setup for our Kubota RTV900. Installation wasn't too bad but the directions could have been more detailed. Seems like a nice setup but when lowering the plow, it drops like a rock. Supposedly there is an adjustment to slow it down but we can't find it. Called Meyer and they referred us to our closest dealer over an hour away so we called them and they weren't familiar with this model. Maybe it is a new design and they haven't sold one yet?? We bought through a distributor that we get other products to resell at our farm supply store. They had no idea either.

Attached are a couple of pics of the hydraulics.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Doesn't look like any Meyer pump I have seen. Only see two valves. Pretty sure the only pump Meyer has that mounts horizontally is the E70 and it looks nothing like that. Now I have never worked on any UTV plows, very well could be a completely different system. Could be possible this pump does not have a quill adjustment.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

If the link below is the correct manual, page 12 shows a "lower adjustment screw", but it's not clear what it's actually adjusting. Guess you could adjust it and see what happens

https://www.meyerproducts.com/MeyerProducts/media/MeyerMediaLibrary/4-547r-Drive-Pro.pdf?ext=.pdf


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Do you know what model pump that is?


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

seville009 said:


> If the link below is the correct manual, page 12 shows a "lower adjustment screw", but it's not clear what it's actually adjusting. Guess you could adjust it and see what happens
> 
> https://www.meyerproducts.com/MeyerProducts/media/MeyerMediaLibrary/4-547r-Drive-Pro.pdf?ext=.pdf


Not even remotely the same pump.


----------



## Mebes (Feb 7, 2004)

Can you grab a better picture of the bucher hydraulics sticker on the motor?
Maybe step back and take a couple of pictures if the complete hydraulic assembly too, along with any other numbers or stickers you find on the plow or pump assembly.

https://www.bucherhydraulics.com/47...ic-Power-Packs,-M-Series/Series-DC/index.aspx


----------

